# Self-stick vinyl tile primer question.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

The self-stick vinyl tiles I've chosen recommend using a self-stick primer on any porous surface. The wood laminate on the Sure Ply underlayment is very tight-grained so I was skeptical as to whether I would need the primer. 

I called Sure Ply first and was told that their product is very moisture resistant but that I should check with the tile manufacturer. So I called Cryntel Eurostone support specialist next who told me that I should definitely use the primer. 

This is a very watered down milky white substance in a bottle. I used very little of it on the floor. It mostly puddled on the surface as I rolled it on. I'm thinking it is more appropriate for Luan as the Sure Ply absorbed little or none of it.

Now I'm thinking that this was probably an unnecessary step for the Sure Ply underlayment. Any thoughts?


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

From your description I'd say unnecessary but probably won't hurt.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The primer does help over wood----it's cheap insurance.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree, the primer is a good idea. The tiles will stick without it, but over time the wood will continue to slowly suck the adhesive into the wood resulting in failure. Remember the self stick adhesive is "tacky" and so it never dries unless it gets sucked into the subfloor.

Jaz


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

That's good to know. So it wasn't a wasted effort. I'm just surprised at how little primer this new floor actually took. Also at how watered down this type of primer is.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

It's watered down so it'll soak into the substrate easier, some surfaces may require two coats. Pour a little on a paint can lid and let it dry overnight. You'll see it makes a sheet of plastic, that's the idea. 

Jaz


----------

